
First person action video game to learn Spanish - immergo
https://immergo.itch.io/immergo
======
immergo
Living abroad is the fastest, easiest, and best way to learn a language.
Immergo is making a video game that blends action with immersive language
learning for an unprecedented interactive experience. Build your vocabulary
walking through cobblestone alleys and elegant Haciendas. Practice speaking by
choosing who to trust and who to interrogate. Improve your knowledge of
Spanish with an OSS training program that takes you from complete beginner to
native fluency. Try our Demo now!

